# "Wang Procedure"



## elenax (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anybody knows what is the CPT for the '*Wang' *procedures .  It is done on series of 3 from what I heard.


----------



## mbort (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is a link for info that may help 

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/120705310/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


----------

